# Hello from Germany!



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Welcome! I took my first three years of riding lessons in Germany (Reilingon). Glad to see you here!


----------



## Dressagepony (Jan 23, 2009)

Hello farmpony84,
thank you 
I have to say still completely forgotten that I am 17 years old.


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

Hey there! Welcome to the HF! thats neat you are using a translation machine  hope you enjoy it here !


----------



## zanytactics (Sep 8, 2007)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Grusse! Do you know any English? This would be a good place to try some. Pfelicht ich kan sie hilfen! (hahahaha!)


----------



## Dressagepony (Jan 23, 2009)

Hi northernmama,
I know any englisch. We have school englisch at school from 5 to 10 class. And I can read your german, but it is a little twisted.


----------



## wordstoasong (Jul 8, 2008)

Hi there!
I first learned my english riding in Germany too! At my aunt's riding school. Can't remeber the name, Pony Hof? I was there for 6 weeks, mainly visiting family!
Welcome to the forums!


----------



## horsegirl123 (Jan 7, 2009)

Wow! There are a lot of people from Germany on the HF. You all speak English very well. Welcome to the forum, and I hope you have fun posting!!


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## xeventer17 (Jan 26, 2009)

Haha. Hi! Welcome to the forum. I speak some german :] I've been taking a german class at school for 3 years.
Mein Deutsch ist sehr slecht, aber will ich mit Sie sprechen.
...or try to at least :]


----------



## ilovestitch (Dec 22, 2006)

Welcome! this is a great place to come for advice and to learn new things! hope you enjoy!


----------



## tawariel (Dec 27, 2008)

Hey "neighbour" :wink:! Another german-speaking guy in here!


----------

